# Trackpad sous windows



## iMydna (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, Je vais bientôt passer sous Mac, et j'ai actuellement déja un clavier Apple avec pavé numérique (filaire) Et j'ai une souris normale. 

Comme je compte garder ce clavier et mon moniteur externe (samsung) 22" HD Full LED, j'envisage d'acheter un tackpad pour remplacer ma souris, mais pourrais-je l'utilisé dès maintenant avec mon pc ? Comment savoir ? Car je ne crois pas avoir de bluetooth sur mon pc.. De plus, est-ce que l'autonomie du clavier sans fil et du trackpad sont bonnes ?

Pour finir, j'ai sur mon moniteur des sorties HDMi et VGA, il pourra servir d'écran externe pour un Macbook pro 15" ou pas ?

Merci =D


----------



## edd72 (24 Mai 2011)

Si pas de BT sur ton PC, il est évident que tu ne peux pas utiliser de périphériques BT.
(il te faut une clé USB BT à 10, ce genre de chose)


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Ok merci !!


----------

